# a laptop for schoolwork and casual gaming



## rabjabber (Jul 20, 2012)

hi guys,
i need a laptop for heavy schoolwork. i want a tough laptop as it will be used roughly. 
i have narrowed down to two laptops this(sony) and this (dell)
i've heard samsung laptops are also good. suggest me a samsung equivalent also. and pls tell me the best laptop and WHY??

also do my selections contain original microsoft office full version??? this is very important. if not, suggest me the best laptop within 40k - 45k that has microsoft office


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 20, 2012)

Neither of these. Both have second generation processor, which you may wana ignore now as 3rd generation processors are already out. If you want Dell in this budget you can buy Dell Inspiron 15R (not special edition). You can also run some games with its quite fair GPU and the 3rd generation processor won't heat up much.
Also there is option to customize where you can opt for MS Office based on your need.

About tough Laptop, I am not sure how tough you need. I hear that Lenovo Thinkpads are quite good for that purpose. I'm sure some owner here can throw some light on that.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 20, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
40000 - 45000 INR


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

thin and light - mainstream (it should have a dvd writer)


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: dell, sony, samsung, hp
b. Dislike: lenovo, compaq


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
i will be taking it to my school, so it will involve heavy school/office work music and movies, a lot of internet, and very less gaming ( only once a week) games like hot pursuit, virtua tennis 4, team fortress 2 etc.. tough use includes carrying it around the school in a bag pack and lying on a desk for the rest of the day...........


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
preferably more than 1920 * 900 but not necessarily  


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
i am open to buying it online from flipkart or snapdeal but only if it doesn't raise warranty issues, because i live near ambala and i will be using it in delhi, so if any problem occurs it has to be solved within two dayts in delhi....


----------



## RON28 (Jul 20, 2012)

rabjabber said:


> 5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
> preferably more than 1920 * 900 but not necessarily



 seriously? you need more than 1920x*900* resolution in 45k?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^Well he can get 1600*900p within 50k.....Sammy series 5 550p..i5 w/ gt 650m


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 20, 2012)

RON28 said:


> seriously? you need more than 1920x*900* resolution in 45k?


 i meant 1600 * 900

sorry..............


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 21, 2012)

IMO, you should go with this  (FK) which in delhi local shop should be available by 35K.

toughness is a guaranty look here 

You can add a Windows 7 and/or Office genuine as in 45K price range laptop, you could get a Office starter pack only, not any other version.
The added price is also like 43~45K plus add a 4GB Ram in 1.2K and you are ready to rock.
Forget about getting higher res as the price barrier here.

The piece could seems to you a overpriced one but it is a business laptop, lightweight, long battery backup and with docking station support which you may need in future. You dislike lenevo as you said but it's my suggestion and now your call.

Addition: Buy OEM versions, it will cost you lesser.


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

The best for you is to get HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2016TX
Comes with genuine 64bit windows7, new 3rd gen core-i5 processor, Radeon HD 7670M 1GB DDR3, weighs just 2.4 kg and excellent battery backup.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 21, 2012)

hey guys,
are the 3rd gen processors really better than 2nd gen??

there is not a gud laptop in my price range that has 3rd gen and a dedicated graphics card

if the games like nfs run, fifa 11, virtua tennis 4, and team fortress 2 run without a gfx card i'll go for hp envy ultrabook  
if they won't work without gfx card i will go for 2nd gen proseccor n a gfx card combo from dell or vaio.........


----------



## rider (Jul 21, 2012)

yes 3rd gen are far better than 2nd gen in gaming performance.
The new 3rd gen Intel HD 4000 GPU is as good as nvidia GT 525M of dell xps 15.

For ultrabook I would suggest a core-i5.
I don't think core-i3 ULV processor can handle minimum settings.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2012)

performance wise 2nd and 3rd processor are same but in graphics section, rider explained it.

and case of ultrabook the processor may fail to hit turbo in both cpu & gpu. And that will make it perform more like HD3000. But TF2 will easily run on a normal 3rd gen Core i processor. Source engine is really light.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 21, 2012)

guys i'm thinking about buying this or this 

they both have 3rd gen i5 but the diff. is dat 14r has NVidia GeForce GT 630M DDR3 1GB and 15r has AMD Radeon HD 7670M DDR3 1GB.

pls tell me which one is the better choice as per performance 

and also where can i get the original microsoft office 2012 as dell is providing it costly...........

pls reply fast i'm gonna buy a laptop in 2 days..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 21, 2012)

AMD 7670M is faster than Nvidia GT630M.


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

Extend budget by 2k and get samsung np550p. For 2k dont miss out on 1600*900 matte screen with 300nits brightness,gt650m ,2.1 JBL,5hr battery and 2 year warranty, Windows HOME PREMIUM,etc. Just isnt worth losing this deal.
And not to forget new 3rd gen proccy's.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

Also you might wana consider the size here.. 14" will be more portable to carry around I guess and that resolution will look comparatively better on that too.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 21, 2012)

hi guys,
the budget has been cut down to 35 - 40k MAX not even 1k more......

but the lappy need not have ANY kind of software. i don't need windows, office adobe, anything, it just needs to be the laptop.......


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2012)

if you can wait, may get the Asus K53SM refresh.


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

Sam said:


> if you can wait, may get the Asus K53SM refresh.



+1. Or maybe new inspirons.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 22, 2012)

hi guys,
i needed to cut down my budget because my school said that they will get the OS and office and other softwares installed. so i'm wondering that how much they will charge for this. my school is pathways, aravali.

if anyone knows how much they charge pls tell me and also suggest me a laptop whose cost and the charge for softwares should sum up to 45k.....

it needs to meet my requirements which i already mentioned above...........

pls reply fast...........................  i need to buy it in 2-3 daysssssss

which combo is better 

3rd gen i3 3110m + 2GB AMD Radeon HD 7670M or 2nd gen i52450M + 2GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M

guys please suggest me a laptop fast....................


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 22, 2012)

^
For Gaming first option is better.


----------



## rider (Jul 23, 2012)

@rabjabber HP Laptop Price India, HP Pavilion G6-2105TX (3rd Gen core,Buy HP Laptops Online - Infibeam.com
It's the best intel laptop with good graphics under 40k


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 23, 2012)

hllo,
change of plans again....................

now i need a genuine win 7 professional laptop within 45k 

for this i either have to buy a laptop with


No OS within 35k and  buy genuine win7 pro..........

or
buy a laptop with win7 home PREMIUM within 40k and buy the upgrade win7 HP - win7 PRO.

or 

buy a laptop with pre - installed win7 pro...



pls. consider all these options and tell which are the best laptops of all three categories and also tell which is the best out of all three for gaming

PS ; - will i be able to get a laptop with all my conditions that will be able to play the games i mentioned above?????

PPS; - does any one knows about student discount that microsoft offers to students????  for how much can i buy win7 PRO. o availing that discount ???

PPPS; - i've narrowed down on these two laptops for around 35k pls. tell me which of these will be best for playing above mentioned games?..how is Asus K Series X53SC-SX224D  in comparison to them..... and also i'm open to amd procesors like APU

hllo,
change of plans again....................

now i need a genuine win 7 professional laptop within 45k 

for this i either have to buy a laptop with


No OS within 35k and  buy genuine win7 pro..........

or
buy a laptop with win7 home PREMIUM within 40k and buy the upgrade win7 HP - win7 PRO.

or 

buy a laptop with pre - installed win7 pro...



pls. consider all these options and tell which are the best laptops of all three categories and also tell which is the best out of all three for gaming

PS ; - will i be able to get a laptop with all my conditions that will be able to play the games i mentioned above?????

PPS; - does any one knows about student discount that microsoft offers to students????  for how much can i buy win7 PRO. o availing that discount ???

PPPS; - i've narrowed down on these two laptops for around 35k pls. tell me which of these will be best for playing above mentioned games?..how is Asus K Series X53SC-SX224D  in comparison to them..... and also i'm open to amd procesors like APU

hey guys,
after some surfing i found Sony VIAO E Series SVE14116GNB Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/4GB/500GB/Win 7 Pro. 

it has win7 PRO. but the question in my mind is that weather intel 4000 will be enough to handle games????

and will i be able to get it @ 45k in delhi locally?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2012)

the asus one is crap, hp is overpriced a bit and acer one is seriously overpriced.

if you ok with Windows Basic preloaded, HP G6 2005AX or you can find the i5 powered HP for around 38-39k. don't remember the name.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 24, 2012)

how about this laptop????

its go win7 HP and i can upgrade it to pro @ 4.9k....


any one knows about student discount for microsoft?

@sam 
thnx for your advice but can you explain to me why acer aspire v3 511j is overpriced and how HP G6 2005AX is better than acer??


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 24, 2012)

Isn't that laptop out of stock? It's a superb laptop for the price anyway...For casual gaming, the 520mx should be sufficient...See if you can find it at local stores or another website...

*www.cromaretail.com/Samsung-NP300V5A-S0GIN-15-6"-Notebook-bpc-5-9858-191.aspx

I found it on first page of Google but don't know if it really exists...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 24, 2012)

Avoid the Samsung model. 2nd gen i5 and GT520m is slower than HD4000.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes but any 3rd gen is so much costlier and always comes with a full blown dedicated graphics card...


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 24, 2012)

hey guys,
i found this samsung lappy

wel???

how's this for gaming 
a 3rd gen i5 + 610m @ 35k
can i get same config @ same price but with a 14" screen?
but, i'm not able to find this on any other site.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 24, 2012)

worse than 520mx...


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2012)

Why don't you just opt for dell inspiron 14R/15R


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

rabjabber said:


> @sam
> thnx for your advice but can you explain to me why acer aspire v3 511j is overpriced and how HP G6 2005AX is better than acer??



same processor, same GPU, you get bag, cooler, extra warranty and still cost 3k less. Why then go for Acer one?

BTW, Why you need W7 Pro?


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 25, 2012)

hi guys,

@sam i need win7 pro becos my skul says so..........

and now forget the windows i just need a good portable laptop @ 45k 
is gaming possible on a portable one ???

New! inspiron 14r vs. New! inspiron 15r

basically
ati radeon hd 7670M vs nvidia geforce 630m


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 25, 2012)

^
I already answered that for you on page 1. ATI 7670M is faster than GT630M. About 5-10% faster.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 25, 2012)

thnx.. guys 

i'm buying New! Dell Inspiron 15r 
with 3rd gen i5/4gb ddr3/ 500 gb 5400 rpm/ 1 gb radeon hd 7670 ddr3/win7 hb(my school is installing win 7 pro ms office 2010

i'm buying it locally @ 46k with dell wireless mouse and 15 months antivirus


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 25, 2012)

^
Congrats


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 25, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Congrats



thnx..


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 26, 2012)

posting this review from dell inspiron 15r
 first of all the laptop is awesome.....

pros:- 

light weight
gud screen
awesome speakers
killer looks
amazing config 
it comes with face dedection, intel turbo boost, 32 pre loaded games and win7 hb 


cons:-
short battery life 
thats all for now but i'll keep posting



ps :- does anyone knows how to switch beween intel hd 4000 and amd radeon 7x70(don't remember the exazt no. lol....)


----------

